# 2011 Kountze Walleye Open



## bassangler120 (Mar 19, 2007)

Hey Everyone,


Took me a little while to get it posted, but here it is. Below is the entry form for the 2011 Kountze Walleye Open and as always if anyone has any questions feel free to contact me at the number on the form.....thanks

Jim


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Is that date set in stone? Thanks


----------



## bassangler120 (Mar 19, 2007)

Yes, the date is set in stone. Its the best date available due to other walleye tournaments going on. Also it was a date I had available with no kids events scheduled.

Jim


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

well i wouild liked to fished it but the northern tourn, is there on the same day whats the cost fot it and time you take off,


----------



## EYEMISOR (Mar 11, 2009)

will it be a 5 fish limit this year?


----------



## bassangler120 (Mar 19, 2007)

Markfish- We kept it the same as last year $60 a boat. We will launch at 7am.

Eyemisor- We are bumping it up to the full 5 fish this year.

I will post the Entry Form and Rules this Sunday (3/13) here on the OGF.


Jim


----------



## bassangler120 (Mar 19, 2007)

Update everyone


I just posted the Entry Form. Its on my first post(#1)

Jim


----------



## Buckeye Ron (Feb 3, 2005)

bassangler120 said:


> Markfish- We kept it the same as last year $60 a boat. We will launch at 7am.
> 
> Eyemisor- We are bumping it up to the full 5 fish this year.
> 
> ...


Jim,
i just read the application for the tourney and it says 6 fish and i believe you said 5, am i reading it wrong? Also do you have a limit of anglers in your boats?
Thanks,
Ron


----------



## bassangler120 (Mar 19, 2007)

Ron,


I just noticed that i posted 5, I ment to type 6 (Fat finger issues....lol). We are going with the full 6 this year.

Jim


----------



## Buckeye Ron (Feb 3, 2005)

Jim,

thanks for the number, 

How many people do you allow in the boats for your tournaments?
Thanks,
Ron


----------



## bassangler120 (Mar 19, 2007)

Sorry Ron I completely forgot to answer that question on ur earlier post. The answer is 2 per boat.


Jim


----------



## bassangler120 (Mar 19, 2007)

Hey Everyone,

Just wanted to throw this Tournament back out there. Had some calls about it so we wanted to make sure it was still posted. Also if anyone needs a partner I am looking to fish it this year. So if ya got a seat look me up....

Jim


----------



## bassangler120 (Mar 19, 2007)

Greetings Everyone,

Just a reminder if you are mailing your check in the deadline is June 4. Hope to see everyone back for this fundraiser. 

Jim


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Jim,
Is this the one for Les's tournament? I want to get in this one and will call you to meet and pay like we did last time! Martha is a sweetheart and I have to get in this. Went back and looked for one titled Les's and couldn't find it.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

snake69 said:


> Jim,
> Is this the one for Les's tournament? I want to get in this one and will call you to meet and pay like we did last time! Martha is a sweetheart and I have to get in this. Went back and looked for one titled Les's and couldn't find it.


I think the one you are talking about is the following week. Its a couple posts down on the next page.


----------



## bassangler120 (Mar 19, 2007)

Hey Everyone,

The Kountze Walleye Open is this Saturday 6/18. Hope to have a good turnout. Last Saturday(6/4) I was asked to be a call in guest on the Ohio Valley Outdoors Radio Show. It was a great Q/A session about all the kids events I work with and the effects it has on our future anglers. Also it presented a chance to promote the 2 upcoming Walleye Tournaments. The Kountze Walleye Open and Les's 50th Anniv. Tournament. Both these will be fun events. Hope to everyone there. Any questions feel free to contact me.
Thanks again to the Ohio Valley Outdoors Radio show.

Jim


----------

